# Independence Day Shoot; July 4, 2013



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2013)

Dateline Thursday, July 4, 2013; please know you all are cordially invited to attend a have big fun, shoot foam critters and fellowship in Powder Springs, Ga.  
This shoot hosted by Al, Chapman, Miss Tomilee and yours truly.

For several years, Al Chapman had this get together at his place in scarietta, but it got so crowded he asked, and we moved this to another place with a little more room.

There will be a potluck lunch, plenty of opportunities to loose an arrow and plenty of fun. Please bring something for the lunch, drinks for your crew and chairs.
No charge for anything but please bring a toy, or a cool item for a youngster up to age 12, 13 or so. Not expensive, but good for a prize for the now Famous, 
and Annual, Al Chapman’s young folks Archery Contest and win a cool prize off the blanket shoot!

Schedule:
Start (early) 8:30 at least
Lunch: 11:30
Kid’s Archery Contest: 1:30

Horizontal bows without wheels only, please. If you would like to come and don't have a bow to shoot, we will have a good supply of bows to loan.
(A lot kike going to lay miniature golf, and borrowing a putter. )

Other than that those times, it is an all day, and have fun shoot. 
Archery skills and cool things: Bring things, and we can do them.
Make a String? We can do that. Work on some arrows? We can do that too. 
Scrape on a stave? I will have a vise set up. Knap some chert? Bring it all.

This has been a labor of love for Tomi, Al and I and one of the most rewarding days of the year. 
We sure look forward to seeing you all, and please, bring the whole family. Pets welcome too.
Thanks!!!!!!!

Location: 
940 Burnt Hickory Rd, 
Powder Springs, Ga 30127
404-630-9039

Look for the big arrow at the end of the drive, or maybe for Bubbatell, or maybe Bubbatell holding the big arrow. 

See you on the 4th!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2013)

A few picture from last year


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Jeff for getting this thread up!!!

Folks, it was absolutely blistering hot last year but as you can see we had a great crowd and great times. Hopefully it will not be so hot this year.

I am so VERY thankful Jeff and his mother Ms Peggy agreed to let us have the shoot at their place. It is a beautiful place with plenty of room for parking and a shaded course to shoot. Jeff and Tomi actually work on this thing year round always planning and preparing for new novelty type shots and maintaining/improving the course.

Last years blanket raffle for the kids turned out to be a lot of fun for all of us kids. Raffle tickets are earned by the kids by shooting at a target. The better the shot the more tickets they win for that shot but even if they don't hit the target they will end up with some tickets and chances to win something off the blanket. No kid left without something and I would like to see even more prizes for them to choose from this year. The prizes don't have to be new or in a package so try to remember to bring a few things please. Awhile back Tomi, Jeff, and I were discussing finding plenty of kids prizes for the blanket raffle when Tomi thought it would be a good idea to ask folks to bring one. This would allow folks who may not have time to prepare or bring a dish to make a contribution and Jeff and I agreed that it is indeed a good idea. We hope all of you agree too.

I was tickled to see several of our South Georgia friends attend last years shoot and hope more of you can make it this year. I think many of them came north to escape the South Georgia heat. We had folks travel long distances to get there and that was quite a tribute.

Make your plans now folks and PLEASE join us, the food alone will be worth any effort but seeing all the kids having a blast is a blessing by itself.

If you cannot make it please know we all wish you the very best for this special holiday celebrating our Nation's independence. May God bless you with safe travels wherever you go and the best of times for the entire holiday weekend.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 22, 2013)

This is by far my favorite shoot. Not just my first shoot, but the day I met some great people I now get to call friends two years later. 
 The course is always great,the food is even better, and its just a festive day all around. 
 Definitely bringing the girls to this one.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2013)

Jeff has been planning and thinking about the course for some time now. We are about to break into serious set-up tweeking mode now to!!! 
I hope you will take the time out of your busy schedule to come spend the day with us. Lots to do, lots to eat and lots of friendly folks to shoot with. My oldest son Aaron and his 2 children are making plans to come, so will be exciting having them here for the 1st time.


----------



## chenryiv (May 23, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> This is by far my favorite shoot. Not just my first shoot, but the day I met some great people I now get to call friends two years later.
> The course is always great,the food is even better, and its just a festive day all around.
> Definitely bringing the girls to this one.



Definitely agree with that one!!


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2013)

Maybe I'll luck out and actually get over there this year. I haven't been to Powder Springs since the chickens got loose...


----------



## Dennis (May 23, 2013)

More chickens would be good!


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2013)

Dennis said:


> More chickens would be good!


----------



## jerry russell (May 23, 2013)

Hands down my favorite shoot of the year and dadgummit I am going miss it this year. We will be on an away hunt for two weeks.

Folks, if you have not been to this one, do not miss it. A great course and a pile of great people.


----------



## RPM (May 27, 2013)

It was our first time last year and we had a great time.
This year I picked up a Sage and after a LOT of help getting setup from Paul of P&A Archery (and I mean a lot) I hope to give the course a try.


----------



## Al33 (May 27, 2013)

Went out to Jeff's today where we set a few more targets and did some touch up painting on others. Jeff has cleared a beautiful new path along the creek which will provide for more shade shots. Things are really looking good and there will be over 20 targets on the course not to mention Hogan's Alley where the kids always have a blast.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for coming out Al, and for your help. It was a fun afternoon.

We cannot control the weather, but can control where the targets are placed. Only 2 targets  are not set in the shade. 

A few of the new set ups in the works. Ya'll please come and shoot!


----------



## johnweaver (May 28, 2013)

The best place to spend a July 4TH with friends and bows!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2013)

Jeff and Al sure have got a great course!!!! I really like the realistic set ups!!! lots of fun to be had by ALL!!!! 

Please don't forget to bring something for the kids trade/raffle blanket.....it'll be cool to see what all is brought. So many great folks (ladies and gents) gives me the idea the blanket will be filled with great stuff any kid would want!!!!


----------



## morning hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking forward to it.  Haven't decided on a dish yet, but will let you know later.  Will bring something for the kids raffle/trade.  Hope it's not as hot as last year!!


----------



## PRlongbow (Jun 8, 2013)

We won't miss it this year


----------



## Al33 (Jun 12, 2013)

Getting real close folks. If you have a bow or something else rad archery related you would like to swap or sell bring it on 'cause you never know who might want or need it. 

We have something really special to give away this year. Not sure just yet how we are going to give this away but here it is. A brand new Ragim Ranger take-down recurve, 54", 18# @ 24". I'm sure it will come with arrows too and maybe some other stuff.

Once we decide how this will be given away we will let all know. Main thing is that it gets into a kids or young lady's hands.


----------



## whossbows (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice All.I'm sure yuns will have a good time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, only a few more weeks!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 20, 2013)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 25, 2013)

getting closer!!!!!


----------



## RPM (Jun 27, 2013)

Man, this is just 1 week away.
We're looking forward to this!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff, we hate to miss this event. I have to work and there is no leave due to expected high call volume. We will miss the great hospitality. Y'all eat a bunch and shoot straight.....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 1, 2013)

Shane Whitlock said:


> Jeff, we hate to miss this event. I have to work and there is no leave due to expected high call volume. We will miss the great hospitality. Y'all eat a bunch and shoot straight.....



Sorry you all can't make it Shane.

The "extended" weather forecast is looking right good;
maybe 25 degrees cooler than last year.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting things loaded in my trailer today for the trip to Jeff's in the morning while wondering what I will be wishing I had brought after getting there. We will be setting up the canopies, tables, grills, target numbers and flags, and other odds and ends. I'm sure we will do a final test run of the course too. Will be making a run to the store to get burgers, dogs, and buns before the day runs out.

If at the last minute you are still uncertain of a contribution to the pot luck cause just give me a call as I am sure we will have thought of something we will need or like to have. My cell #: 770-778-2480

As Jeff noted, the temperatures should be mild compared to last year but the forecasters are calling for a 70% chance of rain. Might want to be a towel and change of clothes. I stayed wet last year but not from rain, I used a water hose just to stay semi cool.

Looking forward to seeing everyone that can make it. Wishing you all safe travels and if you can't join us hope you have a safe and great holiday.

BTW, Bubba Tell will be our official greeter at the drive entrance so be sure to say hello to him as you come in. Look for the giant arrow at the mail box.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 2, 2013)

We are prepared for rain or shine!!!!  We have plenty of shelters plus the basement!!!!  I don't know about you BUT I have certainly shot a lot in the rain....and it didn't hurt me one bit!!  The course is thru the woods, shouldn't be muddy or difficult.  But bring clothes accordingly!!! It's really all about getting together with friends, wether we shoot a little or a lot....and YOU KNOW we won't go hungry!!!!   We have planned this for awhile, we'll have a lot to eat and stories to tell!!! And my middle child Aaron and his 2 kids are attending...so want ya'll to meet them!!!!


----------



## John V. (Jul 2, 2013)

We are going to have to miss out this year.  My best to all participating this year and my compliments to Jeff and Tomi.

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 2, 2013)

Is any one bringing any flintknapping stuff? I'm bringing my tools and some chert and I'd love to sit down with an experienced knapper to watch and learn.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jul 2, 2013)

AnAvid I'll bring my stuff and maybe someone will bring the experienced.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2013)

Y'all come. We are ready for you with plenty of shelter. Shooting now, fun course. Cool temps, not bad at all. Shoot between showers. Lol


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 3, 2013)

we'll have shelters, food and friends!!!!! Life Is Good!!!!
bring your water shoes!!!!!!


----------



## morning hunter (Jul 3, 2013)

Here we come rain Or shine.  Looking forward to seeing all our friends.  One of Richard's turkey hunting buddies is coming.  He has heard so much about all of you great folks and wants to meet you.  Be there early thirty.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had my pork on the grill for almost five hrs now. I don't care what the weathers like, I'm coming, and I WILL have a great time.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 4, 2013)

Really bummed we are gonna miss this. Hope everyone has a great and safe Independence Day. Ill see y'all on the 14th


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 4, 2013)

Wanted to make this one as well but w all the rain we've had today is a workday, first 4th for me in 12 years


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a great time, even if it was a little wet. Always good to fellowship & shoot with awesome friends.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jul 4, 2013)

We had a great time! Thanks Al, Jeff, Tomi and every one that help put this shoot together. Jeff I have about 10 pounds of your mud that Connor brought home just let me know if you want it back.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 4, 2013)

Couldnt bring myself to bring the kids out today. Hate we missed it.


----------



## hogless (Jul 4, 2013)

Me and Martin really enjoyed it . I think y'all have a new knapper


----------



## Necedah (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you Tomi, Jeff and Al for another super 4th of July Shoot. Great target sets, great company, and great food. It just don't get no better than that. 

Dave


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 4, 2013)

Necedah said:


> Thank you Tomi, Jeff and Al for another super 4th of July Shoot. Great target sets, great company, and great food. It just don't get no better than that.
> 
> Dave



X2


----------



## Rix56 (Jul 4, 2013)

X3, great making new friends and seeing old ones.


----------



## morning hunter (Jul 5, 2013)

Had a great time yesterday, despite the rainy weather.  Got to shoot two rounds, eat a delicious lunch and had homemade ice cream.  Visited with friends.  What else could you ask for?


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 5, 2013)

Any time I can get together with a crowd like this is a great time, ran or not. The food was great, and. the course was amazing.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 5, 2013)

Necedah said:


> Thank you Tomi, Jeff and Al for another super 4th of July Shoot. Great target sets, great company, and great food. It just don't get no better than that.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2013)

On behalf of Jeff, Tomi, and myself we would like to thank everyone for coming to our 5th Annual Independence Day Shoot. Yes, the weather surely wasn't favorable but so many of you came anyway. It is  certainly understandable that many just didn't want to cope with getting wet and traversing the mud. I think Mike Clark said it best when he said; "I didn't get as wet as I did last year.", and I had to agree. Most everyone said they would rather cope with the wet conditions than the extreme heat we had last year.

Thank you all that brought something for the kids raffle. We had way more prizes than we had kids so every kid went away with an armload of goodies. Thank you so much!!

There were so many dishes of food I could not possibly try them all but the ones I did were superb. Thanks for contributing to the pot luck also.

After getting most everything put back in its place this morning Jeff and I shot the course one more time. Tomi was just too pooped to shoot again. Not once did we have a single drop of rain hit us and it wasn't too hot at all, quite pleasant really. Of course we had to shoot the running pig many times over.

With a wet soaked Bubba in my vehicle for the ride back home I said my temporary goodbyes to Tomi and Jeff. We were all grateful and very satisfied with how the shoot turned out and recognize it is because  of the wonderful folks traditional archery attracts. May God bless you all with a wonderful weekend and we hope to see you again July 14th at the NGTA shoot.


----------



## morning hunter (Jul 5, 2013)

You, Tomi and Jeff did a fantastic job yesterday.  Many thanks to Jeff for letting us come to his beautiful place.  Everybody had a great time and we surely left with full tummys.  See y'all next Sunday.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you all three for all your hard work. I loved the course. My bunch had a great time.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 5, 2013)

Great people, great food, and a great course! 

Thanks to Al Chapman, Doug Bell and Mike Clark for sitting down and taking some time to knap with me. I had a great time and I'm looking forward to next year.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 5, 2013)

I really hated to miss this shoot but my wife had other plans for me.  Sounds like ya'll had a good time in spite of the rain.


----------

